# Coaches/people going Hamm from Yorkshire



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Me and my oh are wanting to go to the next hamm anyone in the area know any coaches we can get on?


----------



## e-lou (Sep 9, 2009)

There's a great coach going from lincoln next year, contact squirrel on here for more details :no1:


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Was wanting to go to the june one this year: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

you could have gone with CTTS but a load of donuts have ruined it and he has now stoped doing it


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

missy_moo said:


> Was wanting to go to the june one this year: victory:


June? I thought there was only the March, September and December shows?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This year is the first one to happen in June, making one every 3 months now


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> This year is the first one to happen in June, making one every 3 months now


What date in June we do deserve a bit of a break this year:whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The 5th :no1: I'm hoping to go if Ben's exams are over.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> The 5th :no1: I'm hoping to go if Ben's exams are over.


Andys says no apperately it would be better to go to the September one as there will be more at that one? Do you know the date for the September one I really want to go to at least one this year: victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Houten is the 6th june and Hamm is the 5th June.

Sadly as said the easy option of CTTS is now cancelled due to all the issues and will be invites only.

Paula


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Houten is the 6th june and Hamm is the 5th June.
> 
> Sadly as said the easy option of CTTS is now cancelled due to all the issues and will be invites only.
> 
> Paula


at least we have our invites hey paula:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> you could have gone with CTTS but a load of donuts have ruined it and he has now stoped doing it


it's really beginning to seem that anyone who had genuine problems/concerns and who voiced them politely is now not only to blame for tarantulabarn pulling the plug but are also now apparently donuts and other 'names' for doing so.
I was on bus '4' ~ and to repeat what I've said before... yes I enjoyed myself, yes I'm grateful to Steve and Tony for the chance of going to Hamm, yes I met some amazing people.......... but that doesn't mean that I (as a stupid old sh*t) and others cannot express legitimate concerns and nor should I 'keep my f**** gob shut'.
I would add that now being also apparently excluded from 'invites' for doing so actually goes to show a lot


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> at least we have our invites hey paula:2thumb:


 
Well good for you, lets just hope your not on one of the minibuses when they have an accident,

signed, A donut.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> at least we have our invites hey paula:2thumb:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> at least we have our invites hey paula:2thumb:


 Must remember to take plenty of sleeping tablets to spike sheps drink :lol2:
you off to houten shep?


----------

